# My rating went from 5.0 to 4.75 and back to 5.0 in 24 hours



## AJ Spadea (Oct 6, 2015)

As many of you already know, Uber support people are masters of the art of non-answer answers. The old adage...If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, then baffle them with bullsh!t...seems to be the M.O. for Uber support. So maybe you guys/gals may know the answer to this mystery.

So far, I have maintained a perfect 5.0 rating. Two nights ago it suddenly dropped to 4.75 shortly after dropping off a rider. Our trip was a pleasant one so I was surprised to see that. It was the rider's first ride that was supposed to be free but she thought it was the first 20 MILES she got free instead of the first $20 dollars worth. I assumed she got an unexpected bill for the $40 ride she took and I got the brunt of her ire...thus my low rating. Uber says it may not correlate because riders have a few days to enter their rating so it could have been a previous rider that give a low rating. Within a hour or so of telling Uber support about the rider's mistake and my lower rating, the rating suddenly jumped back up to a perfect 5.0 again. Uber's reason that it could be a time delay does not explain this mysterious phenomenon. Either there was a glitch in Uber's system or riders have the ability to change their rating for the driver from what they originally entered.

Your thoughts...

ADDENDUM
It seems that I have touched a nerve with this post. Everyone seems to be focusing in on my rating rather than my question. My rating is what it is. It doesn't matter whether it's high or low or somewhere in between. My question is ONLY about how it could go down and then suddenly right back up to a perfect score as if no one gave me a lower rating in the first place. I thought someone might know how something like that could occur.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

If you care, then you've already lost the argument.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

You rating changes within the hour? Mine only updates once per day.


----------



## AJ Spadea (Oct 6, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> If you care, then you've already lost the argument.


Whatever that means??? I care about the reason.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

If it's back to 5.0, I'd just mark it up to a system glitch. Don't get too stuck on 5.0, it won't last long.


----------



## AJ Spadea (Oct 6, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> You rating changes within the hour? Mine only updates once per day.


Right...mine normally would too but this took place between approximately 8PM the evening before and 2PM the next afternoon. Actually, I can understand my rating going down if someone rated me lower than 5 but I don't understand why it shot back up to 5.0 again. It makes no sense unless there was a glitch or the rider changed their rating for me or someone from Uber had a hand in changing it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The CSR or the passenger may have changed your rating, they can do that.

Just how long do you Think you can stay at 5.0?
if you are a new driver with only a few rides Under your belt, it only takes one or two but ratings to f*** up your uber world

Example:
At 40 rides you have 5.0 (rating score = 200 / 40 = 5.0)
Your 41st and 42nd rider gives you a 1-star, rating score is now 202,
202 / 42 = 4.80

only took two bad ratings to drop you all the way from 5.0 to 4.8


----------

